# Floating gears?



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Just curious how many people on here float the gears on there m6's? I've learned how to do it around town and know its dumb to do WOT but around town if your not grinding does it cause any harm? also curious as to what rpm's/ gears yall float at thanks.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

what does floating the gears mean-danfigg


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

If I recall correctly, it means shifting the gears without engaging the clutch. Basically you match the RPMs with the transmission and it will shift without engaging the clutch.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That wears out the synchros. Eventually it'll make it notchy/grindy even with the clutch.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

muddobberz said:


> Just curious how many people on here float the gears on there m6's? I've learned how to do it around town and know its dumb to do WOT but around town if your not grinding does it cause any harm? also curious as to what rpm's/ gears yall float at thanks.


Does it cause harm - yes, i believe the manufacture installed the clutch for a reason and as stated before this will eventually catch up to you. Doesn't seem worth the risk to float gears when you are honestly gaining minimal...

Personally even though you may know how to do this I don't think you will wanna drop some dough on a new tranny/clutch setup


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you use the term we used 'back in the day' which is 'banging gears' rather than 'floating gears' does that make it sound more harmful?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why would someone intentionally destroy the clutch components?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've floated the gears in all sorts of vehicles for years because it's fun to master. It's not at all the same as "banging gears", IMO. Floating the gears is done (at least by me) under light load, part throttle, cruising conditions. You can push it into neutral, gun it, and push it into the next lower gear, too, if you have a good "feel" for mechanics. I started floating gears driving a big rig and non-syncro antique cars. A lot of truckers shift without the clutch....I don't see how it could hurt the synchros...it can hurt the gears if you time it wrong and grind 'em up. Still, I don't do it often....just every now and then.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

^ I put this on here for a reason: yes i know floating or "banging" gears causes harm if done incorrectly (or even correctly) but i wanted just honestly wanted some opinions. I know avid mechanics who swear by it and others who are very against it. I've tried it a couple of times but don't normally do it.. just putting it out there.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

As GTO said, truckers do it all the time, as do racers like Nascar. It actually saves the clutch, heat kills clutches, so not engaging/disengaging the clutch saves on wear. Many just use the clutch to get moving, then match RPMs and shift clutchless. If it doesn't make a bad noise then it's not hurting anything. I've never heard the term floating, hmm, something new..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I had to do it once in my '64 GP when a clutch linkage broke. Since the synchros were toast before hand I was used to rev matching anyways so it wasn't too bad, but I wouldn't do it if I didn't have to.


----------

